# papable



## fish41

Hi, I am quite new to this forum. Trying to learn Tagalog a little bit. Found already some phrases in different threads here. 

But now my question : Would like to know what the tagalog word "papable"
means.

Thanks a lot

fish41


----------



## Merlin

fish41 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am quite new to this forum. Trying to learn Tagalog a little bit. Found already some phrases in different threads here.
> 
> But now my question : Would like to know what the tagalog word "papable"
> means.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> fish41


"Papable" base on my observation is a "potential guy" to be a boyfriend. He has something that makes him a "potential boyfriend". Well that's just my idea. You can wait for the other ladies's ideas.(I don't want to offend anybody) But I normally hear this word from gay friends. I remembered my college days when one of my gay classmate used to say it.


----------



## fish41

Thanks for the very quick answer. It was lady who said it.


----------



## Merlin

fish41 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the very quick answer. It was lady who said it.


Ah ok. But you can wait for other ideas. Because there might be a place here in the Philippines that knows that word with a different meaning. Happy to help!


----------



## Raven_claw007

That is correct merlin, gay languange here in the philippines became very rampant and seriously contagious, maybe because many are having fun using it.Even me i know some.Youll be surprised that even men here knows how to speak the gay lingo, not that effecient though. Im not really sure were this language originated but like what merlin said, PAPABLE is someone( paticularly a guy) who meets someone's preferences to become a potential boyfriend.


----------



## meili

fish41 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am quite new to this forum. Trying to learn Tagalog a little bit. Found already some phrases in different threads here.
> 
> But now my question : Would like to know what the tagalog word "papable"
> means.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> fish41


Hi, Fish!  Welcome to the Forums!

I guess Merlin said it right.  I think this is one of those 'street words' or _salitang kalye _(in Tagalog) that we have.  If I am not mistaken, papable came from 'Papa' which means 'Father', or in this case 'Man', and 'ble' from the word 'able'.  So to combine the words that will give you 'an abled man' or 'a potential boyfriend' as Merlin said.

I hope I didn't confuse you.

Perhaps you are good looking that is why the lady told you that.  In my case, I never once used that word.   (But I like the idea).


----------



## mari.kit

Hi fish! Welcome to WR Forum!

yes, they all said it right. _Papable_ simply means that you're a potential boyfriend. When you're called  _papable_ it also means you're a _*hunk*_ and handsome too..


----------



## julienne

mari.kit said:
			
		

> Hi fish! Welcome to WR Forum!
> 
> yes, they all said it right. _Papable_ simply means that you're a potential boyfriend. When you're called _papable_ it also means you're a _*hunk*_ and handsome too..


 
hi fish! 
the term _papable_ is not salitang kalye.. it's gay lingo... and the other foreros are right, it means "potential boyfriend", though not just that definition... Papable guys usually are good looking, with good jobs, fit _(read: yummy  ) _, and that certain thing that gals go for... badboy image, rocker, musician, entrepreneur, athlete..etc etc etc.. lotsa choices... though one girl's idea of papable might not be the same as another... 


jst MHO...


----------



## Isis

Fish, I feel sorry that the influx of answers from the foreros might had given you headache because as I can see it, the more answers coming, the more difficult it is for you, I assume, to understand it. Merlin is correct in all points, so there's no point at all contesting and even making the topic broad because it has already been answered.

Mea culpa!


----------



## Merlin

Isis said:
			
		

> Fish, I feel sorry that the influx of answers from the foreros might had given you headache because as I can see it, the more answers coming, the more difficult it is for you, I assume, to understand it. Merlin is correct in all points, so there's no point at all contesting and even making the topic broad because it has already been answered.
> 
> Mea culpa!


Thanks Isis!   I needed that.....


----------



## fish41

Just want to thank you all for your help !! Think I will come back with another question soon ;-)


----------

